# Creatine



## STEELADDICTION (Mar 15, 2005)

I've used creatine only a couple times in the past without much luck.  I would like to try it out again after my cycle ends.  Does anyone have a favorite brand they have sceen good results with?


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 15, 2005)

I've been using Swole by Syntrax.  You can get it on Bulknutrition.com.  Scoops are small so you get alot out of it, unlike Cell Tech.  There's a ton on that web site.  Check out the reviews.  Some people are creatine non responders though.  You may be one of them.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 15, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> I've been using Swole by Syntrax.  You can get it on Bulknutrition.com.  Scoops are small so you get alot out of it, unlike Cell Tech.  There's a ton on that web site.  Check out the reviews.  Some people are creatine non responders though.  You may be one of them.



If you don't respond to the creatine, you can get similar results from Taurine and NO2 products.


----------



## 21.5GUNS (Apr 6, 2005)

VPX Cex or Plasma Expandor my personal favorites.


----------



## recess (Apr 6, 2005)

21.5GUNS said:
			
		

> VPX Cex or Plasma Expandor my personal favorites.



I saw that you had mentioned these on another post. Can you elaborate on why this "new technology" is superior. I honestly just thought it was just a new marketing campaign.


----------



## max lift (Apr 6, 2005)

I like pro labs product , it mixes the best IMO.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 6, 2005)

now can u take creatine for years without break or up 2 a year without a break of should u take breaks inbetween crreatine


----------



## Diesel (Apr 6, 2005)

id go to bulk nutrition and get a kilo of Ifast400's creatine ethly ester im a creatine nonresponder and this shit works great but be warned it is oficially the worst tasting this in th world...im going to buy a capsule mahine from uni kits to take it so i wont have to taste it...and people are getting good results with about 6 grams a day 3 befor workout and 3 after...i take 9 cause it gives me a real good pump.
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1533


----------



## max lift (Apr 6, 2005)

A couple of guys at the gym I work out at that have tryed the liquid product the brand escapes me at the moment , anyhow thay say the liquid is crap and stick with the powder .

anyone else have a comment on this.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 6, 2005)

ive used liquid creatine...it isnt that bad but you must relize its low dosed...most of it is dosed at 2.5 mg per full dropper which would mean you have to down a good 4-5 droppers full and a bottle would last like 7 days...its more expensive so i just stick with the generic CEE that i showed in the aove post.


----------



## max lift (Apr 6, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> ive used liquid creatine...it isnt that bad but you must relize its low dosed...most of it is dosed at 2.5 mg per full dropper which would mean you have to down a good 4-5 droppers full and a bottle would last like 7 days...its more expensive so i just stick with the generic CEE that i showed in the aove post.



I will give that stuff a go thanks diesel


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 6, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> A couple of guys at the gym I work out at that have tryed the liquid product the brand escapes me at the moment , anyhow thay say the liquid is crap and stick with the powder .
> 
> anyone else have a comment on this.


Creatine is not stable in liquid. You need to drink it within a very short time frame from the time it is mixed. You may be able to get away with mixing it before you go to work in the morning and drinking it for lunch, but excess time in liquid ruins it.


----------



## 21.5GUNS (Apr 7, 2005)

The third generation creatines that they have on the market today are better than the bulk grainy 1st generation powder that was first available. VPX CEX is a very high caliber creatine that will be absorbed almost completely. Typically most generic brands of the 1st gen. got pulverized in the gut and almost 70% is excreted as a waste product. The reasoning behind the juice mixture is due to the high sugar content which elicits a surge in insulin which helps to act as a shuttling agent to promote uptake of the creatine. Now they have more advanced ways of uptake such as special glucose polymers and other unique sugar molecules to aid in transporting. I personally swear by the Polylipid delivery system that VPX has utilized in most of their products. This system will aid you greatly in getting the creatine directly into the bloodstream and deliverd to your muscles.


----------

